# US Customs



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Is anyone else on here in the process for a job with the CBP? They say on my self service applicant system that Hiring has ben suspended until further nitice. I'm all done with everything all i need is a duty station now.

Scott c:


----------



## carl66602 (Mar 6, 2004)

The new fiscal year starts October 1st so look for them to start putting out offers then. I have heard that they have resumed offering duty locations but are mostly on the West Coast for now.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

carl66602 @ Sat 11 Sep said:


> The new fiscal year starts October 1st so look for them to start putting out offers then. I have heard that they have resumed offering duty locations but are mostly on the West Coast for now.


Yeah I'm waiting for the northeast. I hope it starts soon 

Scott c:


----------



## carl66602 (Mar 6, 2004)

FYI...If you receive a call for a West Coast position or anywhere else you are not interested in do not accept their offer. Myself, along with many other applicants, accepted positions throughout the country because HR made it seem that if we hadn't taken the offer that would be it for us. Fortunately I am still on the East Coast and not too far from home. I had been told that Boston was overstaffed and would not be adding bodies for a while. Well, while at the academy I met three people in classes AFTER me that got Boston.....any questions feel free to e-mail me.


----------

